# Bad Cage



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Well i'm kind of lazy, and I ended up buying a stupidly expensive cage instead of making one or buying one from Martin's Cages. I ended up buying one from Quality Cage Co.

I didn't read it properly and didn't know that they had wire bottoms. 

Right now i've got a big bundle of sheets that I have lined on the bottom, but I noticed that my rat will just put all of them on top of her and sleep on the wire bottom. I feel really bad when I see her like that because I know she must not be very comfortable.

I've lined the bottom with some cardboard and then put the bundle of sheets on top of that so atleast it's a little more comfortable.

I'm at loss, anything I could make or use to make the cage more nicer looking and comfortable?


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

fleece or those little snap together wire floor covers from petsmart and other pet stores. i like the fleece but on hot days it seems to make them miserable.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i always just take the wire bottoms out of my other cages (older)


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

you can cover it with fleece or another thicker fabric.. then it'll be soft and more padded.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

You could cover it with stickable linolium! I can get them at the dollar store for 3 squares for a dollar XD


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

That's a good idea, thank you.

I would take the wire bottom out but the tray is just not big enough to hold any bedding.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

you can get a tub/bin liek the ones that fit under the bed for storage and use that instead of the pan just get some bungee cord type things to keep it on like the one on this site >> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...5/602-9532307-6058207?ie=UTF8&asin=B000AVS7OK


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I would think you could use that jungle turf stuff they use for reptile tanks... probably easier to clean and less hot.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I would think you could use that jungle turf stuff they use for reptile tanks... probably easier to clean and less hot.


----------

